# Can't be tamed



## gobabygo

Hi. I am trying to get a necklace engraved with the hebrew meaning of cant be tamed, untameable, even free falling, or something similiar, for my grandfathers birthday. If you could help, i would be most appreciative. Thank you.


----------



## Nunty

Welcome gobabygo 

Since no one else has replied, here are a couple of ideas, because "can't be tamed" is kind of long and awkward in Hebrew:

Freefall = נפילה חופשית n'fila hofshit
Born to be free = לחופש נולד lahofesh nolad

I hope this helps, or at least gets the ball rolling for other ideas.


----------



## Flaminius

Maybe not the best suggestion but here is my try straight out of Ben-Yehuda's (Paperback).

Indomitable = she-eino meqabel marut
שאינו מקבל מרות.
Hoping any mistakes will be corrected by the natives.  

Flam


----------



## Nunty

It's just fine, Flam. It could also be shortened to
לא מקבל מרות lo meqabel marut
which is a little less formal and also avoids the slightly awkward ש at the beginning of a phrase that will stand on its own.


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> Freefall = נפילה חופשית n'fila hofshit


Sorry, but I fail to see how נפילה חופשית can be translation (even a _very_ free one) of "can't be tamed". Could you explain it to me, please?


----------



## Nunty

The original poster suggested it in post #1, and I obliged. I don't understand the connection either, but that's not the point.


----------



## yuvali

I think that there just isn't any equivalent expression which sounds "cool" enough or "good" enough ("untamable" sounds cool).

I was thinking about "סוֹרֵר", which means  "rebellious", "not walking in the same road that everybody else does..." - but DON'T USE IT. It has a very very negative scent to it, and it is a "bad" word, sometimes used to describe... fornicating men or women, so it's not a good idea to use it for your grandpa 

The literal translation for "tamed" is "מאולף"    ; so, the translation for "untamable" is:
"בלתי ניתן לאילוף"

I was also thinking about "חופשי" ("free", in the sense of "freedom").

Anyway, all of the suggestions in this thread, including mine, are pretty bad, imo,  I hope someone will have a better idea for you...​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

yuvali said:


> I think that there just isn't any equivalent expression which sounds "cool" enough or "good" enough ("untamable" sounds cool).
> 
> I was thinking about "סוֹרֵר", which means  "rebellious", "not walking in the same road that everybody else does..." - but DON'T USE IT. It has a very very negative scent to it, and it is a "bad" word, sometimes used to describe... fornicating men or women, so it's not a good idea to use it for your grandpa
> 
> The literal translation for "tamed" is "מאולף"    ; so, the translation for "untamable" is:
> "בלתי ניתן לאילוף"
> 
> I was also thinking about "חופשי" ("free", in the sense of "freedom").
> 
> Anyway, all of the suggestions in this thread, including mine, are pretty bad, imo,  I hope someone will have a better idea for you...​


Not a comment on the Hebrew, but on the English: a scent is a smell, often organic. I think that you meant to say "sense." Not trying to be critical, only helpful.


----------



## yuvali

MiamianIsraeli said:


> Not a comment on the Hebrew, but on the English: a scent is a smell, often organic. I think that you meant to say "sense." Not trying to be critical, only helpful.



Hey.

Actually, I WAS referring to "scent" - "borrowing" its meaning to emphasize that the word "smells bad". The metaphor exists in hebrew, I was pretty sure it is useable in english as well. Maybe I was wrong... (but even so, I'm sure the meaning is understandable...).
I probably needed to use double quotes around "scent", which I didn't...


​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

yuvali said:


> Hey.
> 
> Actually, I WAS referring to "scent" - "borrowing" its meaning to emphasize that the word "smells bad". The metaphor exists in hebrew, I was pretty sure it is useable in english as well. Maybe I was wrong... (but even so, I'm sure the meaning is understandable...).
> I probably needed to use double quotes around "scent", which I didn't...
> 
> 
> ​


It's not used in English that way, but thanks for teaching me something as well. Would that be ריח?


----------



## yuvali

MiamianIsraeli said:


> It's not used in English that way, but thanks for teaching me something as well. Would that be ריח?



"מדיף ריח רע" is an expression that says: "Something isn't right about it" or "Something is fishy (about it) " (<- I guess this one is better known).
I changed 'bad' into 'negative'.
(and btw, by its own - "ניחוח" is the better translation for "scent", as "ריח" translates into "smell")...

- Yuval​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

yuvali said:


> "מדיף ריח רע" is an expression that says: "Something isn't right about it" or "Something is fishy (about it) " (<- I guess this one is better known).
> I changed 'bad' into 'negative'.
> (and btw, by its own - "ניחוח" is the better translation for "scent", as "ריח" translates into "smell")...
> 
> - Yuval​


Thanks again.


----------



## gobabygo

thank you all very much for your help. I appreciate it!!


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> The original poster suggested it in post #1, and I obliged.


Oops, I didn't read carefully...  Sorry!


----------



## Nunty

amikama said:


> Oops, I didn't read carefully...  Sorry!


Not a problem


----------

